# Kyle Korver's NBA record three-point streak ends at 127 games



## BlakeJesus

> Kyle Korver extended his streak to 86 consecutive games with at least one three-point field goal Friday night in Detroit. Dana Barros holds the all-time record at 89.
> 
> This look was about as easy as they come. Al Horford chased down a long rebound and quickly dribbled up court before passing to Jeff Teague. The Pistons were lost in transition, and no one picked up Korver, who spotted up to the right of center and got a friendly bounce from the rim to extend the streak.


http://hawksbasketblog.com/2013/11/22/korver-extends-streak-to-86/


----------



## Luke

*Re: Korver Extends Streak To 86*

He's my second favorite Hawk after Horford now.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Korver Extends Streak To 86*

It's at 87 now.


----------



## Luke

*Re: Korver Extends Streak To 86*

I hope he gets it.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Korver Extends Streak To 86*

He's been having a solid season thus far, helping my fantasy basketball team (I'm sure you're all happy for me).


----------



## Basel

*Re: Korver Extends Streak To 86*

Tied the record last night.


----------



## ATLien

28 points tonight. 8 for 10 for three pointers. Nasty.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Is he still extending the record?


----------



## ATLien

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Is he still extending the record?


:yesyesyes:


----------



## BlakeJesus

1/24 - Korver extends his NBA record streak to 111 games with a 3 pointer.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Also worth noting, Korver was asked to try out for the Olympic team.


----------



## ATLien

Just shows how all NBA superstars suck dick at shooting. They had to bring in a guy who that is pretty much all he does.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Specialists have always had a place on the Olympic teams.

I mean, he's not just good at what he does....he's proving to be one of the best in the game today. He's not Ray Allen or Reggie Miller of course, but in 10-15 minutes you can utilize him in very specific ways to help your team. He passes well, understands what he does well, and should be a solid defender for international standards (he HUSTLES).

He hasn't even made the team though, he's just trying out at this point. Honor to be invited regardless.


----------



## Porn Player

He is an incredible 3 point shooter. Incredible.

He shoots nearly 6 a game and is connecting on almost 50% of them. Get the **** out of here, that's crazy.


----------



## ATLien

He could've been lethal in the playoffs with the Al/Jeff pick and roll going and then kick out to Korver for three's. Too bad about Al getting hurt.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Korver still going, at 122.

Shame he declined his invite to the three point contest.


----------



## Basel

Why'd he decline?


----------



## ATLien

Basel said:


> Why'd he decline?


To give the other participants a chance.


----------



## LeGoat06

Probably declined because he wasn't in the all star game and didn't want to show up for a 3 point contest that none of the best 3 point shooters enter and that only last 15 minutes and pass up spending a couple off days with his wife and kid. Just a guess


----------



## LeGoat06

And to give others a chance


----------



## ATLien

This streak can go on forever.

5.6 attempts per game while shooting 47.3% on three pointers


----------



## LeGoat06

ATLien said:


> This streak can go on forever.
> 
> 5.6 attempts per game while shooting 47.3% on three pointers


Ya it could be one of those unbeatable records. Kinda like Dimaggios 56 game hit streak


----------



## BlakeJesus

Streak up to 126.


----------



## Basel

Hell of a streak.


----------



## Tom

This has a Millionth post feel to it.


----------



## ATLien

Streak is in jeopardy

0-5


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Kyle Korver's 3-point streak ends in Hawks' loss to Blazers*

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/basketball/trail-blazers-102-hawks-78/nd6nF/


----------



## RollWithEm

127 is a pretty solid number.


----------



## BlakeJesus

RollWithEm said:


> 127 is a pretty solid number.


Especially considering the previous record was 89 games, he definitely smashed that.


----------



## ATLien

At least he wasn't out there chucking for a record. He was 0-5 at the end of the third quarter, and didn't attempt another three in the 4th quarter of a bad blowout loss.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I mean, he got benched...I'm sure he would have preferred to get another few shots in and go down swinging. Especially in a game that was a double digit loss anyways, at least salvage the record.


----------



## Basel

Great achievement. Steph Curry now has the best streak at 52 I believe. Wouldn't surprise me if he broke it.


----------

